# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Giúp mình về License của file *.wma

## nhatlun3030

mình có 1 bản nhạc rất hay từ xưa down trên mạng về, giờ vừa coppy sag máy mới thì bị lỗi 

nó đòi có license , bây giờ ko biết làm cách nào để nghe lại đc như trước
bờ rồ nào giúp mình với

thank nhiều lắm !

----------


## quanvm

bạn úp file đó *lên đây rồi* gửi cho chúng mình đường link để anh em down về xử lý nó

----------


## quangbds19

file *.wma mà đòi license? lần đầu tiên mình nghe đấy...bạn up lên cho mình & mọi ng đc mở rộng tầm mắt với

----------


## vytieubao

ok chiều mình sẽ up lên cho các bạn

----------


## Hong_Linh

file có nặng ko? nếu ko bạn up lên mf rồi send link vào 2pic. anh em sẽ xem giúp [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## tunght

file 73mb mình up vào filefacroty rùi , anh em down về rùi xử lí dùm mình với 

link đây : http://www.filefactory.com/file/b48421f/n/bo-ben-la.wma

cảm ơn nhiều lắm [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## phamhoasp

file nhạc của bạn đã bị lỗi. mình down về mở chỉ nghe mấy tiếng như đĩa bị xước :| convert cũng ko được. bài đó của bản có phải tên bờ bến lạ ko? bạn thử lên google search lại và download lại thử xem. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## 0964059802

mình thậm chí còn không nghe đc cơ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
với đây là bài nonstop anh mình tặng riêng mình [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] ko có trên mạng

----------


## senseo

mình mở được nó rồi. đơn giản lắm bạn à! bài hát này đã được bảo vệ nhưng nghe cũng đơn giản thôi. 
khi mở file, nó sẽ nhảy vào 1 trang web bắt bạn download license, thì bạn bạn cứ bấm download về. nhưng nếu trình duyệt của bạn mặc định là filefox thì copy cái trang download license đó sang ie rồi bấm download. download xong là play nghe ok luôn. 
bài này bị bảo vệ nên chỉ nghe được bằng window media + không convert được nưa.
còn mình chẳng biết license nó download xong nó vào đâu nữa. 
mình mới nghe đoạn đầu. bờ bến lạ remix à?

----------

